# tire replacement on 4motion and whether haldex can be ruined?



## gads1 (Mar 1, 2015)

hello -- I skimmed through the huge almanac assembled by @DUTCHswift and didn't see obvious answer. my apologies is this repetitive. 

I have nail in shoulder of tire on Tiguan 4-motion. I know this will require tire replacement.

I originally planned to replace TWO as I want equal tire wear across each PAIR of tires. 

However, I discussed my plan with local import services manager and he suggested that some AWD systems need to have tirewear "close" on all four corners or overall behavior of 4-wheel drive system will be affected -- may behave badly -- and could possible lead to premature wear and/or damage to AWD system.

Currently using Continental Extreme Contact DWS (which have been great BTW -- much better, for me, vs the scorpions in snow).

thanks -GA


----------



## gads1 (Mar 1, 2015)

update -- a co-worker sent me the following link from Tire Rack. 

The key summary. Yes, it's a valid concern about mis-match of tread depth across all four corners. The owners manual (or manufacturer service dept) should be able to give you specifics -- example: the tread depth should not differ more than 2-3/32 across all tires. 

I was pleased to learn that Tire Rack offers a service to mill down tread depth to match other tires. 

I'm investigating price offset vs buying four new tires. -GA


----------



## afawal2014 (Jul 13, 2016)

4-motion vehicles need to have tire tread depth close to each other. When I had my B5 Passat 4-Motion, I made sure to always replace 4 tires and rotate frequently (every 3k - 5k miles).
I don't know how close they need to be and at what point you will cause damage though.


----------

